# Bolt and Slingbox M1



## Gboot (Apr 25, 2016)

Has anyone connected the Bolt with HDMI only output to a Slingbox M1 Component and to TV with HDMI ?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

For a short while, I had an HDMI splitter going to a tv and to a HDMI to composite translator until I got a mini to feed the composite data. It worked fine. It just took a bit longer to negotiate the HDMI handshake.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

Gboot:

I have everything hooked up as you describe and it all works perfectly.


----------

